# Whitney Is Crafting IRONWOOD DRESSER! (CLOSED)



## UwU Dami (Apr 18, 2020)

Whitney is crafting an *IRONWOOD DRESSER* at my Island! Comment down below if you want the Dodo Code! I will be inside her house to make sure she is crafting them! Check the map and follow the stone path to her house, it will have a DIY sign on the outside! All that I ask from you to bring is *ANY *duplicate DIY recipes, (If You Can!) (No Easter Egg Recipes Please!  ) And if you would be so kind to leave it outside somewhere near the her house!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 18, 2020)

i'd like to come please, have spare diys~


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Apr 18, 2020)

doofcake said:


> i'd like to come please, have spare diys~


Same!


----------



## Darkina (Apr 18, 2020)

I would also like to visit! Thank you.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 18, 2020)

id like to visit, please


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a couple spare Recipes as well if you'd like


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to drop by!


----------



## audtt (Apr 18, 2020)

hello can i stop by )

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

hi can i stop by )


----------



## duckyducky (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to come by please C:


----------



## Seble (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d love to stop by. Unfortunately I gave away my spare diy recipes but I can leave a NMT if you’d like.


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank You to everyone that is coming! I will eventually send out the Dodo Code to everyone! Thanks for being Patient!


----------



## pinkx2 (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come please! I have extra DIY!


----------



## candylamnidae (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come if she's still crafting! Have a couple spare DIYs. <3


----------



## MayorJessiLissy (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to come please if still crafting


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 18, 2020)

Whitney is still going strong with the Ironwood Dresser!


----------



## Framfrais (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I visit? Have pear dress DIY.


----------



## fanism (Apr 18, 2020)

may I come over? I will bring a non-bunny day DIY Thanks


----------



## grah (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I please visit too!!


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 18, 2020)

Sure just give me a bit Too much traffic!


----------



## grah (Apr 18, 2020)

allybishop said:


> Can I please visit too!!


I can bring a few duplicate diys and some flowers as a tip!!
&np love


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you that would be Great!


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 18, 2020)

UwU Dami said:


> Whitney is still going strong with the Ironwood Dresser!


Can I come? I can bring you some diy recipes or bells.


----------



## zenni (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ll bring a DIY!


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 18, 2020)

Guys im Sorry but Whitney has stopped crafting! Let me know if you left recipes but didn't grab the DIY! I will gladly return them!


----------

